# just purchased a new sig traditional 1911, and put away the glock,



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Fell in love with this one. Any recommendations on an iwb holster,
thanks

1911 Traditional Compact Stainless


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

congrats...


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice pistol, I have been using a Kirkpatrick Leathers TXC IWB holster this summer with a Colt Combat Commander 1911 and so far it has work well. It works for me but remember everybody is different so it might not be comfortable for you.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

MacDaniels II by Andrews. Andrews Custom Leather

I been using one for about 8yrs now and it's still doing a fine job...:smt033


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I wearing a Galco N3 for my Wilson X-Tac right now, it's great and very comfortable.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks everyone, i will be google searching the above mentioned holsters
thanks from rochester,ny. any locals ought to check out beikirch's gun shop they are a main dist of sig sauer guns


----------



## rolandrock (Sep 21, 2012)

Congrats on the TCS. I've had mine for a couple of months and I just fall in love with that thing all over again every time it goes to the range.


----------



## rolandrock (Sep 21, 2012)

Congrats on the TCS. I've had mine for a couple of months and I just fall in love with that thing all over again every time it goes to the range.

I'm developing my "box full" of holsters for it. Right now I seem to be happiest with a cheap Blackhawk IWB.


----------



## landis_lawton (Oct 23, 2012)

I am purchasing a SIG P220 R on November 1, 2012 and have selected to go with the Crossbreed Supertuck Holster. It allows you to conceal your weapon and at the same time, tuck your shirt in and look neat when dressed. That was a large seller for me being a retired Marine and still dress as I did when I was on active duty.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the input on holsters,,fired the gun for the first time ,about 70 rounds , no problems. Also shot my pocket glock 27 carried without chambered round, my preference or should I say common sense,lol.
I have another question ,not sure if I should start a new thread but here it is:smt024
I need to purchase some more magazines for the sig 1911, I have been reading about the wilson's, I had no problems with the two sig mags that came with the gun.Should i purchase the sig mags or are the wilson's much better,, and will they fit my compact sig 1911. the sig mags that came with the gun have flat base plates. I have been looking at some wilson mags with plastic base plates that are not quite as flat..does any one know if they would be compatible. thanks :smt1099


----------



## rolandrock (Sep 21, 2012)

Take a look at the folowers on the factory mags. THAT is what you want. IMHO I have a couple of the Wilsons..ox something or other...they are not reliable on the last round slide lock for me. Everything else with them is fine but not the lock issue.

I bought 4 from this guy: Joe's 1911 Mag Mania! that had the Sig type follower and they are (so far ) 100%

Of the two Sig and 4 aftermarket mags, they ALL are 100%.

ANY mag for an officer frame should fit. The baseplate just makes it easier to seat a mag which, in a competition or SHTF situation can be a pretty significant help. If I felt the need to carry a relaod, it would be an extended base plate. Although, if I really felt the need to have a reload...I'd probably just stay home.


----------

